# Dough Roller for shortcrust pastry



## Natem (May 24, 2018)

Hi, 

Just looking for opinions and advise on using a dough roller for shortcrust pastry.
I'm looking for a shortcut, i make a lot of small and cocktail sized pastry shells. 
was thinking of a single pass 30cm roller, something like this.

Firstly i want to know if these rollers are ay good for a short pastry. Is this a dumb idea or is it a normal practice?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Which dough roller exactly are you talking about?

Shortcrust pastry is very difficult to roll. Even big commercial dough sheeter cannot handle it.

Only the most expensive machine has the option for rolling shortcrust pastry (the rollers rotate at a slower speed than normal).

I find that adjustable rolling pin works best, even for large amount of pastry (see picture).


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Meh... I've been using a dough sheeter for short crust for years. Matter of fact I use the sheeter for just about everything--marzipan, nougat, caramel, ganache, scones, cookies, etc.

What you need to do is to sandwich the dough in between two sheets of parchment paper, roughly roll out with a regular pin, then run through the machine to your desired thickness. If the paper slips on the belt ( dough too thick for that setting) you can grasp the "sandwich" and pull it through the rollers.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

That's what I do too, but it's difficult to roll out the exact shape and size you want, which is a pain.

I use the thin silicone paper thing instead of parchment, though, I find that it gets stuck less.

Wish I have the fancy sheeter that can roll shortcrust out into big long sheet the size of the whole belt.

I saw it once at a trade show and immediately fell in love.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

It's whatever fits your hand the best. Myself I am torn between the french tapered rolling pin and one that is cylindrically shaped. Whatever fits best.


----------

